
RethinkDB and JVM: Querying with Scala, Clojure, Groovy, and Kotlin - coffeemug
http://rethinkdb.com/blog/alt-jvm-driver/
======
vorg
The headline of this story is "Using the official RethinkDB Java driver in
other JVM languages".

